# sorry...



## police (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe my words were to harsh for some, get over it already, back to being so positive! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I approved your half apology. Good luck.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

poser..


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

5-0 said:


> I approved your half apology. Good luck.


And then I banned him 5 minutes later. I need to entertain myself on this detail.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What the hell is with this waste of a thread? I must have missed something again.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup you did another one bit the dust.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

CJIS said:


> What the hell is with this waste of a_* poser*_? I must have missed something again.


FIFY


----------

